# Age Ranges



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

We were told today by our sw that we couldnt look for children outside of our age range that we are approved for is this correct as im certain that this isnt the case. I didnt think it was that ridged


----------



## RocketJ (Mar 29, 2014)

Everyone feeds you a different line on this one - my LA family finder told us all (on a course they run about the matching process) that it was just a recommendation and didn't matter, but then my SW mutters about returning to panel if I wanted to adopt outside the age range I am currently approved for! So confusing!!


----------



## snapdragon (Jun 27, 2011)

Our lo was a little below our age range, 19 months when matched. Our age range was 2.5 to 5.


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Ours stated we would need to return to panel of we were considering different age ranges. I think a little over/under should be ok but if you change from pre-school ages to school age children then I think SWs need to delve deeper and ensure you know the type of behaviours etc from this age range.
X


----------



## GoofyGirl (Apr 1, 2013)

We were simply approved to adopt. 

Our SW said they just approve people to adopt without stipulating ages, and that the linking / matching is more about suitable age ranges etc. 
sounds like everywhere is different on this.


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

Our youngest LO was 5 months younger than our minimum age of 3 years but we didn't have to go back to panel to get change of approval. I think as Gertie said if you change from say pre-school age to a few years older this would likely need to go back to an approval panel.


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

We are approved 0-3 years 11 months we have looked at two sibling groups where the eldest is 4 and 5 ihope she can clear it all up fir us tomorrow


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

Age and number are just a recommendation, you shouldn't have to go back to panel.


----------



## kimmieb (May 9, 2013)

We've just changed our age range from 0-4 to 0-5 without going to panel...

Our SW also told us at an Activity Day (when we were approved 0-4) that if we found children that were at the upper of 4 and would be 5 at placement it wouldn't matter if all agreed it was the right match.


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I believe this varies from area to area.  One of our LAs approve for a specific age range, and, as of a couple of years ago, you would have to go back to panel if you wanted to adopt outside that.  At least two others approve you generally, sometimes with a recommendation for a certain age group or number of children.


----------



## Tw1nk82 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for your replies ladies. Got confirmation today that if we would like a child outside of our age range that it would have to go back to panel with a recommendation form of sw. So I think for now that the easiest thing is to try and find children in our range for less hastle


----------

